
How Tech Bros Fell in Love with Baking Bread - raleighm
https://www.eater.com/2018/11/19/18099127/bread-silicon-valley-sourdough-tech-bros-tartine-chad-robertson
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18489967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18489967)

